# deathstalker scorpions ????



## Metallica Rules! (Jan 14, 2009)

ive just been reading a book on scorpions and considering the purchase of an emperor when i came across a section on deathstalkers. it offered advice on housing, breeding and caring for them. is it true? do people keep them? is it legal in the uk or is it just those .... unstable americans?:devil:


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

People do keep them, and they are _relatively_ easy to get hold of, but you need a DWA for them, I believe Incubuss owns some and is going to breed them.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Deathstalkers can only be kept in the UK if you own a DWA license - dangerous wild animals, that cover any venemous snakes/lizards and seriously potent inverts, as well as a wide variety of dangerous wild animals that you would only see in zoos like big cats, certain species of primate and so on.

The DWA license requires a yearly enclosure council/vet inspection for safety, a yearly fee and to demonstrate knowledge and experience of the animals you are keeping.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to Dumbass country!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

lucozade3000 said:


> Welcome to Dumbass country!


Little bit harsh :naughty:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

spider_mad said:


> Little bit harsh :naughty:


yeah lol If their saying DWA is dumb then I think having a pricey licence at least deters teenagers who want a deadly scorp to show off to their friends...:lol2:
Although the uneven prices and rules regarding the licence from county to county are "dumbass". Should be a national set of rules and a firm price.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I see a DWA debate/argument starting here soon lol


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

lucozade3000 said:


> Welcome to Dumbass country!


 
little bit harsh, they were only asking, rather ask and find out then them buying a dangerous illegal animal without knowing what keeping them entails


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

the creatyre feature in harrogate bred some deathstalkersand they had 24 babies! all survived:notworthy:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

They have death stalkers but I dont think Andy bred them


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

lucozade3000 said:


> Welcome to Dumbass country!


he didnt ask for a welcome to your country? , bit sad to insult him , every body starts off somwhere , is every 1 who asks a beginner question from dumbass country ?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

killerclown said:


> he didnt ask for a welcome to your country? , bit sad to insult him , every body starts off somwhere , is every 1 who asks a beginner question from dumbass country ?


 I think you interpreted the comment wrongly, I think he was sayin this country i stupid because of the DWA laws etc


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought he meant you'd have to be a dumbass to want to own one! :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thats right, i dont insult people!, why would i?, i'm far from a pro myself! anyhow... luv you.
Was just reffering to the extreme difficulty to do or be part of anything "out of the ordinary" in UK...:bash:

The system in place is inconsistent and furiously frustrating.
I'm totally pro regulations, they are potentially dangerous animals after all.
I just see it as an unfair money-making council driven scam.:whip::devil:
I totally agree with Joeboy but the pricey liscence is bullcrap, it does deter and prevents irresponsible teens to get dangerous animals ok.
How about a short course and refferal from a pro keeper?
Wooo dangerous illegal animal..., its not like i want a Lion for Xmas!
It just makes responsible keepers life more difficult...
How many Scorpions related deaths or serious incidents this past year in the states? (no dwa lisc needed there).
Its a never ending argument...
-J


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a couple they are easy to keep.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I have half a dozen of them. they are very easy to keep if you are experienced enough to not get stung. I will be breeding mine in about a week.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I dislike the DWA thing, I think it should be re done lol
I am definetly ready for some DWA scorps but cant afford the licence at the moment to be honest, and lets be honest alot of the species on the DWA list just do not need to be haha

What you breeding Incubuss?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Are these deadly if you get stung by one? How long would it take to kill you?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its really unlikely you would die from scorpion venom it can happen 
but it usually happens to the old and inferm or the very young
ppl get stung by L.q's and feel fine the next day 
I know a few ppl who have been stung by them and just had a bit of pain for a day or 2


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

lucozade3000 said:


> Thats right, i dont insult people!, why would i?, i'm far from a pro myself! anyhow... luv you.
> -J


apologies , i interpreted it as ya was callin him a dumbass aswell , luv you to :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

lucozade3000 said:


> Thats right, i dont insult people!, why would i?, i'm far from a pro myself! anyhow... luv you.


 
ahh apologies hun, misunderstood what you said 
sorry


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Appreciate that, good man.
What kind of Scorp u care for?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

lucozade3000 said:


> Appreciate that, good man.
> What kind of Scorp u care for?


 
if thats at me...?

then i have a lovely cuddly Hadrurus arizonensis 
got a right attitude problem on it lol!!


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

im a newbie to scorps, i bought my first scorpion about 2 months ago , i got a small Pandinus imperator (emp) was listed as juvie but i got a small 1 lol nvm :bash: Hadrurus Arizonensis is on my wish list for the not to distant future tho lol


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hadrurus Arizonensis are fun lil guys to have but get an older one, as theres a pretty high mortality rate as they have a lot of moltng problems in captivity


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

lycanlord20 said:


> I dislike the DWA thing, I think it should be re done lol
> I am definetly ready for some DWA scorps but cant afford the licence at the moment to be honest, and lets be honest alot of the species on the DWA list just do not need to be haha
> 
> What you breeding Incubuss?


I am breeing the LQ (deathstalker) and the P transvaalicus.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> They have death stalkers but I dont think Andy bred them


 oh yeah i think he got a female and he didnt know she was pregnant


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> I am breeing the LQ (deathstalker) and the P transvaalicus.


I love L quinquestriatus :mf_dribble:
although my favourite is probably
A.australis oo oo or maybe a lovely B.jacksoni, or H.lepturus
or C.vittatus there are so many I want haha


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

lycanlord20 said:


> I love L quinquestriatus :mf_dribble:
> although my favourite is probably
> A.australis oo oo or maybe a lovely B.jacksoni, or H.lepturus
> or C.vittatus there are so many I want haha


My a australis.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats just mean of you:rant2:
I would take my eyes off it for a while If I were you it may go missing
:whistling2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

lycanlord20 said:


> Thats just mean of you:rant2:
> I would take my eyes off it for a while If I were you it may go missing
> :whistling2:


Sorry, I guess I will have to not upload the breeding pics then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

hehe Im always interested in seeing pictures of them really 
just a tad on the jealous side haha


----------

